# 2010 Microskiff.com Rally Info



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Unless I get screwed with something from school, I'm there. I'll probably just come down for a day, though. No camping stuff


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

theres hotels in that area and a few other campgrounds minutes away i say we make it work. We might as well have a big scallop and fish fry


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Sounds like fun! There still should be some Big poons rolling around then!!! ;D


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

> I'm in


i was gonna go, but never mind now.















in.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> We might as well have a big scallop and fish fry


My thoughts EXACTLY! I know Ankona also kicked in to do BBQ. We should eat well Saturday. From what I was told the location has an enclosed pavilion (no AC but we can hook up some fans) to host the evenings festivities.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

> > I'm in
> 
> 
> i was gonna go, but never mind now.
> ...


In that case, I'm in.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm tentatively scheduled to go to Islamorada that weekend, but if that changes I will probably make the fish fry, drink some beer, gorge myself on fried fish, drink some more beer, pitch a tent in my skiff (because I can) and fall asleep...


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I am in. Party of 3.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i'll be there as well  please reserve the "master anglers suite" for me if you will   ;D thanks!!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Gramps will be there. Mini-tent and all.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I cant make it that weekend. I have tickets for the U2 concert that I bought last year. I would love to go if it was on another weekend though!


----------



## ou18582 (Jan 18, 2010)

I would love to be a part of this event but those are the same dates I will be in Isla Holbox, Mx chasing tarpon. Have a great rally. 

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

Love to be there but already scheduled to be in Whitefish, MT learning to use one of those buggy whips and running from bears. ;D


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll either have a very preggo wife or a new born baby girl then so it's too far for me to travel. Have fun guys.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

More than likely the 3 of us.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Would love to go, however already have prior plans. Have fun, be safe and lets see some pics when you guys get back. 

Weedy


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

I am in unless things change, I have wanted to fish that area for a while now.


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Sorry, the bird says "No".


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

No go for me, Im in Alaska then.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I will be in Chicago... but a plane ticket is only a few hundred dollars...

Count me in.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Wife is trying to schedule a family vacation that week. Sorry :-[


----------



## UmmBubba (Mar 26, 2009)

I would like to but will need to see how the year keeps going here.


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

Im a go let me know the details thanks
Cap.Jorge 


> We need your feed back ASAP. Due to prior commitments I only have the weekend of July 8-11th available to host the event. The location has been selected as http://www.naturesresortfla.com . They have a few cabins but plenty of camping. However due to scallop season the on water camping slots have been reserved for a long time.
> 
> They are very open to letting us host our rally there. I need to know from you the members if this is a go or no go!
> 
> ...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

planning on being there, already have a place to stay,, thanks 
-anytide


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

I will try to make it! I think we had a mini rally there once!


----------



## popcorn (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for asking but I won't be able to attend.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

We'll be there...


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

2 for Saturday


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Yep, sounds good 2-3 for me.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Looking good! I'll get more info on the forum so everyone can make reservations. Please give me a day or so.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

Put me down for one now! It's about time I meet some more some of you.LOL


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> > I'm in
> 
> 
> i was gonna go, but never mind now.
> ...


I'll make 'smores!!!!


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Made reservations for cabin and lady at desk said if you make a group rate she will apply the discount upon arrival. Usually go to Steinhatchee for scallop season but have always wanted to try Hommossassa so this will work out great. If we get skunked for scallops will still have fishing, food and friends at the camp!


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

no for me.


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Too far for me at the moment...no go here.


----------



## lilredfish2 (Feb 19, 2007)

No for me, sorry, love to go but have a wife with a long term care problem so will have to put off my fun for a while.


----------



## johnboy (Feb 2, 2009)

Can't do campin'......might be able to fish the 10th.
Thx MAC


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Rally Reservation CHECK IT OUT


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

Can't make it...bummer!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

FF34

They are holding the last 12 cabins for ms.com to register by next Friday the 30th. After that, they will be available to the general public first come first serve.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Im plannig on stopping by for the day, no camping.


----------



## fishgitr (Feb 18, 2008)

go


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry, No go.


----------



## chew (Feb 26, 2010)

I would love to be able to attend, but sadly I have work issues that will conflict with those dates. but please keep post up of weather or not the event will take place or not so if my work changes I would try an attend. Good luck guys


----------



## dscott (Aug 2, 2007)

I largely lurk and occasionally post but read daily - so it is time I get more involved - I am in for Fri and Saturday - reservations made  - Cabin E2 across from the pool area.  Been in Florida for 4 years now - transplant from California, hope someone will allow me to tag-along and teach me how to scallop. 

Cheers,

Don


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I will love to make this trip.
I have to see who I will go with though. split the cost.
It's a 5 hour drive from Miami so lets see.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Things are coming together. Thanks everyone for coming!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Things are coming together. Thanks everyone for coming!


 i'm really looking forward to it but better have some micro stickers with ya or else we might take you for a long walk down a short dock   ;D seriously man, i've got one side of my trailer stickered up and need one for the other side :'(


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> better have some micro stickers with ya or else we might take you for a long walk down a short dock


I'm working on it...


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I got my cabin


----------



## duncanl (Apr 29, 2010)

I can't make it. I am in the Bahamas durning those dates.


----------



## wizard01 (Jul 12, 2009)

Sorry no go gotta work..


----------



## claytonandrews (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd love to make it however, next month ill be at Lake Grassy for a water skiing weekend with friends, can only take so much time off  Keep us posted about additional upcoming trips!!!!!!


----------



## captkenroy (Jan 10, 2007)

I live about 6 miles from there. I'll be there but sleep in my own bed.

Oil may cause serious problems. 

I do not think Scallop season is going to happen this year.

Ken


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm definitely out (again). I just got my tickets booked for another 10 day business trip to Georgia. I leave on July 8th. 

I plan to try and catch some more bows and browns while I'm there though.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Not gonna be able to make it.
Going to fish the FFT this year and it's on the 10th. 

Unless something happens and a change of plans.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> Oil may cause serious problems.


I have been monitoring the situation. If it looks like this will become a problem we will address alternatives.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

> > Oil may cause serious problems.
> 
> 
> I have been monitoring the situation. If it looks like this will become a problem we will address alternatives.


 It may rain too. 

Should the oil become a factor, we may just lose the scalloping but I think we should have enough room to play inland.  Fresh or Salt. 

<iframe width="425" height="350" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" src="http://maps.google.com/maps?client=firefox-a&amp;channel=s&amp;hl=en&amp;q=Homosassa,+Citrus,+Florida&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;cd=1&amp;geocode=FTwrtwEdxGQT-w&amp;split=0&amp;sll=37.0625,-95.677068&amp;sspn=23.875,57.630033&amp;hq=&amp;hnear=Homosassa,+Citrus,+Florida&amp;t=h&amp;z=13&amp;ll=28.781372,-82.6151&amp;output=embed"></iframe>
<small><a href="http://maps.google.com/maps?client=firefox-a&amp;channel=s&amp;hl=en&amp;q=Homosassa,+Citrus,+Florida&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;cd=1&amp;geocode=FTwrtwEdxGQT-w&amp;split=0&amp;sll=37.0625,-95.677068&amp;sspn=23.875,57.630033&amp;hq=&amp;hnear=Homosassa,+Citrus,+Florida&amp;t=h&amp;z=13&amp;ll=28.781372,-82.6151&amp;source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>


----------



## emmamaddie (Apr 16, 2010)

cant bro....my boats not gonna be finished by then.


----------



## mkhsurf (Jun 11, 2009)

no go. thanks very much


----------



## dcg222 (Mar 6, 2010)

Sounds like a plan!!!!


----------



## jimmymac (May 24, 2010)

Sorry, can't make it... Have fun!


----------



## crackerzack (Jun 26, 2007)

new guy here-tuff decision- two year microskiff project from hell should finally be done-birthday is july 10-rally is 20 min away-hmmmmmm....yep ill be there.


----------



## shenk162 (Jun 4, 2010)

How many we got goin??


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm in and my buddy who bought southbound's mud minnow is coming with me.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Can't wait to see everyone there! I'll have a post in a couple days on the schedule for Saturday's fun and food!

Cheers


----------



## RShrimp (Jun 18, 2010)

Brand new to Microskiff but have been posting on Carolinaskiffowners.com for some time.
I have a J12 that fits in our toy hauler.
I just made reservations for the rally.
Look for the horse trailer in site D11!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> I'm in and my buddy who bought southbound's mud minnow is coming with me.


awesome  you guys bringing the mud? [smiley=smilie-applause.gif]


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Is there parking and boat ramp available for those of us that are only there for the day?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

there is a ramp and I know when you first come in to the park there is a big open area where you can park. Shouldnt be a problem but give them a call just to be sure


----------



## Conch_and_Cracker (Apr 16, 2010)

Sorry brother I will be recuperating from surgery


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone we had a BLAST
can't wait till the next one next time we will 
get cabins


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Been a while Dave...Good to see you and all of the 
others , old and new! (except maybe Rob... )
Mel, the BBQ was great, as always, thanks!
A good time Capt. Jan. Susan and I had big fun..,
Thanks again, Dave


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

thanks gang for a fun saturday, seeing some tarpon rolling, some delicous food, and sweet swag. 


as for the boat traffic, and explosion show, i was very surpised.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Pretty Darned good !

What a Motley Bunch ! I Love you all ;-)

Dave


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank you to everyone who made it. Thank you to all our great supporters. Mel once again the BBQ was incredible. If you don't know Mel started with 30lbs of pork and slow cooked it then made two of his own sauces. Best dang BBQ hands down! 

Thanks again for helping make this an even better event than last year!


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

A big thanks to Capt. Jan for organizing the rally, to Mel at Ankona for the BBQ, and to the sponsors for the drawing prizes. (I got a Columbia hat, my daughter scored one of the PFDs)
Also thanks to Eric for the trailer storage.
We had a great time at the rally. We didnt catch any fish but we logged 35 miles exploring some of the back country and heading out into the gulf. Thanks for the great day.
Calvin and Sarah


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

where is the official rally results thread.  Couldnt make although I did get some drunk dialed calls.  
What is the story with the explosives


----------



## flatsandfurious (Jan 11, 2010)

The only explosives I saw was Capt Ron and Deerfly getting mad at one guy for sitting on there steps drinking beer whatching some fireworks. Who was that guy anyway? I spoke to him a few times and he was a very nice guy. He told me he put a honda cement mixer in a gheenoe one time.I think he was full of crap.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

> The only explosives I saw was Capt Ron and Deerfly getting mad at one guy for sitting on there steps drinking beer whatching some fireworks. Who was that guy anyway? I spoke to him a few times and he was a very nice guy. He told me he put a honda cement mixer in a gheenoe one time.I think he was full of crap.


Hi Rob


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> The only explosives I saw was Capt Ron and Deerfly getting mad at one guy for sitting on there steps drinking beer whatching some fireworks. Who was that guy anyway? I spoke to him a few times and he was a very nice guy. He told me he put a honda cement mixer in a gheenoe one time.I think he was full of crap.


whats the old saying about crooks returning to the scene of the crime? Pretty pathetic Rob, the only shred of truth there is the part about you being full of crap. For the record, I didn't mean to single you out either, but Dave was hiding in the bushes somewhere at the time waiting for your "all clear" signal on the security patrol position. So quit acting all innocent and incognito here.

Lucky for both you guys no one and no serious damage or accidents occurred with all them people and kids running around the dock area. As it was, once we were implicated, you're both very lucky Ron and I were man enough not turn you over and instead let the security duo/trio try to sort things out themselves. I doubt the IQ's of all 4 of you combined would add up to a 100, so there little surprise you guys escaped without being arrested.

Let me tell you, once Ron and I were implicated I haven't been as mad about anything or anyone in a long time either. Things could have got real ugly there had you pressed your luck with me. I was already a bit fired up after worrying about the safety and well being of my only son an hour and a half overdue into the dark on that crazy river. I had all I could do to contain myself when you tried stuffing the launch can in my shirt pocket at the dock with the class A mortar fuse sticking out of it. But my son was in my mind and I wouldn't let you or anyone else distract me until I knew he was safe. Sure you were just f---ing around with me, after all, it's what you do, isn't it?

This pathetic little attempt at innocence only shows what you really have going on in that head of yours. Had you and Dave actually nutted up and apologized for taking things way over the top I would have some respect, but now I have none. Both of you guys are way too old for this kind of crap and should feel like total sch!t for what transpired there as a Microskiff rally. 

You're both a couple of turds and don't deserve any more drama or attention about this little escapade either. I don't care if you or another alias chimes in or not, I'm out, I'm done and have nothing else to say here.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Dang


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm with you deerfly. I found out the security was following me and my family around because they thought we were hiding the jerks and/ or the fireworks in our truck. we couldnt figure out why thw NR people were treating us like chit, now we know.

i better not find out that chit was in my truck


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

> I'm with you deerfly. I found out the security was following me and my family around because they thought we were hiding the jerks and/ or the fireworks in our truck. we couldnt figure out why thw NR people were treating us like chit, now we know.
> 
> i better not find out that chit was in my truck


That should give you an idea of what we were dealing with.  Yep, a mature couple with three well behaved daughters leaving in a conservative American made SUV would the the profile I was looking for. :  We tried to tell them. 

Eric covered it well and we were done till the cloak and dagger games started.   That should give some insight to the wrecking crew.

Thanks to all who helped and /or made it to the rally. It was a great time in spite of the closing ceremonies.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> I'm with you deerfly. I found out the security was following me and my family around because they thought we were hiding the jerks and/ or the fireworks in our truck. we couldn't figure out why the NR people were treating us like chit, now we know.
> 
> i better not find out that chit was in my truck


sorry about that, but we did our best to convince deputy dog and his son you and your wonderful family had nothing to do with any of the shenanigans. At the time we knew there was a 3rd (plain clothes) "mall cop" in the fray, but didn't think they would actually shadow you and your family all the way back to your cabin. To use your teenage daughters words, kinda creepy. 

As Ron alluded too, I guess the notion that a few people could enjoy good conversation for a couple hours, 10' from the water on a beautiful evening, while at a vacation resort was too complex of a social dynamic for deputy dog and his team to comprehend. Since you were talking to me and Ron you were egregiously implicated. Again, I'm really sorry you and your family had to experience that. 

On a much brighter note, in lieu of all the crap the night before I'm glad your daughter and my son had so much fun on the boat Sunday morning. You guys should be very proud of her. She has a great personality and a real trooper on the water. She didn't ask to weigh anchor when we decided to move, but jumped up on the bow and started hauling line, clearing the grass out over the water, etc. Handled a leaky mask and stinging critters with aplomb and had Trey a little worried she'd out scallop him too.


----------

